# Emersed Plant Tub



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

I just wanted to show my emersed tub. Real simple set up, just using 2 23 watt CFL's and a rubbermaid tub, and some egg crate. I also have a heater in there under the water to keep the humidity level up. Plants get misted twice a day from a connected humidifier. 

Plants include

Cryptocoryne Lucens
Cryptocoryne Affinis
Cryptocoryne Parva
Cryptocoryne Wendtii ‘Mi Oya’
Cryptocoryne Pontederiifolia
Cryptocoryne “Not ID’d yet”
Sunset Hygro
Ammania Sp. Bonsai
Ludwigia Repens
Staurogyne Repens 
Alternanthera Reineckii Var. 'Roseafolia' Mini
Glosso
Riccia Moss
H.C Cuba
Phoenix Moss
Mini Pellia


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

awesome growth, ill post some pics of my emmersed growth soon, Im trying to compare stone wool with my own fert combo vs top soil + fert. I have done hc many times emersed on aquasoil with good success, but I wanted to see if soil or straight out hydroponics does better, as aquasoil is a bit hard for roots toe penetrate with a small amount of water, and expensive.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

jimmyjam said:


> awesome growth, ill post some pics of my emmersed growth soon, Im trying to compare stone wool with my own fert combo vs top soil + fert. I have done hc many times emersed on aquasoil with good success, but I wanted to see if soil or straight out hydroponics does better, as aquasoil is a bit hard for roots toe penetrate with a small amount of water, and expensive.


Thanks Jimmy. I just bought a 5.4ft indoor/outdoor greenhouse so I can start growing out HC and other easier to grow emersed plants on a larger scale. I'll post some pictures of that once I get my ebb and flow system setup.

I only have 3-4 pots with aqua soil in it and I'm personally not too found of it, I've found just as good results with my own mixture of soils/minerals. It'd be quite expensive to do a whole emersed setup in aqua soil just like you said.

I'll keep my eye out for your emersed setup as I'd love to see it.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

what.. thats awesome. I was thinking green house as well, but time.... man I have 0 time with the clinic, coaching and baby. Where is the greenhouse? Im guessing your keeping it indoors? Whats the lighting like?


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

jimmyjam said:


> what.. thats awesome. I was thinking green house as well, but time.... man I have 0 time with the clinic, coaching and baby. Where is the greenhouse? Im guessing your keeping it indoors? Whats the lighting like?


It was super cheap and it's vertical so I figured why not, it doesn't take up much space. For lighting right now I only have two levels of it lighted, first level is high light with 2 23 wattcfl's and then the 2nd level is low light with just a single T8 tube, both lights are in 24 inch fixtures.

I also forgot to add I rigged up a couple old computer fans I had laying around so I could have some fresh air flow in there, I'm surprised how well it's all turned out.

I understand the whole time thing though, If this was back in December when I was in school I'd simply have zero time to do the emersed setup on a large scale, so how you're able to keep up with your own business/coaching/baby with all the tanks/emersed setup's you have is quite good


----------



## scrogathon (Jan 7, 2014)

Cool setup, im currently in the planning phase for an ebb and flow table that will flood the plants for a half hour about 5 times a day. Im hoping it will help with the transition to submersed growth.


----------

